# Scorpio Maurus



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I will have some of these adults/sub adults avaliable at the end of june. They are a very easy to keep communial species native to Saharan Africa and most of the Middle East, Look absolutely stunning as a group



















They will be £5 each plus post RMSD £5.95, 10% discount for 15 or more


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice pics...wish i hadnt seen them mind. Was undecided between one of these and a desert hairy. Just as i thought i had made my mind up on the desert hairys i see this post :lol2:

Is there much chance on cannabalism then as i wasnt aware these could be kept easily in groups?

I dont doubt you for a second but i thought i had read that they CAN be kept in groups but the enclosure needs to be large, plenty of hides and make sure they are well fed at all times...or you will come home to one fat scorpion with a lone claw next to it.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

they need deep moisst sand aswell mind and a water dish


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

GazEmm said:


> Nice pics...wish i hadnt seen them mind. Was undecided between one of these and a desert hairy. Just as i thought i had made my mind up on the desert hairys i see this post :lol2:
> 
> Is there much chance on cannabalism then as i wasnt aware these could be kept easily in groups?
> 
> I dont doubt you for a second but i thought i had read that they CAN be kept in groups but the enclosure needs to be large, plenty of hides and make sure they are well fed at all times...or you will come home to one fat scorpion with a lone claw next to it.


I think all scorps are capable of a level of cannibalism, the trick is to give them space and plenty of food, also plenty of substrate and crevises to hide


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok thanks for that.

Whats the score with breeding these then? I know desert hairys are as good as impossible, but thats down to they really dont like eachother and should be kept one per tank.

If these can be kept communally though does that mean are they easier to breed? As i still dont see any CB being offered for sale. Or are there other problems associated with breeding these?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Theres not a lot if info on these anywhere, they are one of the newer additions to the hobby, a friend on norway bred these last year and is trying again as we speak, he shold have a paper finished soon, i have a group of 10 that i am hoping to have success with


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah i cant find a huge amount on them either, just the basics really.

I may well be interested in some of the ones you may be selling, i fancy getting a few so for these to be communal thats ideal.

Would you need some type of deposit or will it be a 'first come, first serve' basis when you get them in?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I will have them on June 28th, i have already got orders for just on half of them, didnt realise they are as popular as they are, so its up to you. you can order and wait for delivery on tuesday 30th or see if there are any left nearer the time


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I will hold off for the time being i think...im undecided between these or the h.arizonensis.

I dont want to ask you to keep me any and then let you down closer to the date and i dont want to make a snap decision and send you a deposit.

Cracking scorps either way and good luck with you breeding plans!!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they look familiar Scott:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to bump up an old thread, but loving those pics macro junkie!

I just got my self one of these... I think it was from you, at the portsmouth show?

I also didn't know they had eyes at the lateral part of their head like that too!


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

GazEmm said:


> Nice pics...wish i hadnt seen them mind. Was undecided between one of these and a desert hairy. Just as i thought i had made my mind up on the desert hairys i see this post :lol2:
> 
> Is there much chance on cannabalism then as i wasnt aware these could be kept easily in groups?
> 
> I dont doubt you for a second but i thought i had read that they CAN be kept in groups but the enclosure needs to be large, plenty of hides and make sure they are well fed at all times...or you will come home to one fat scorpion with a lone claw next to it.


 
They are real carnivores, mine ate his friend the day we got them...


----------



## nick14 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Scorps*



tarantulabarn said:


> I will have some of these adults/sub adults avaliable at the end of june. They are a very easy to keep communial species native to Saharan Africa and most of the Middle East, Look absolutely stunning as a group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi you still got any left ??


----------

